
No, the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally Didn’t Spawn 250k Coronavirus Cases - mrfusion
https://reason.com/2020/09/09/no-the-sturgis-motorcycle-rally-didnt-spawn-250000-coronavirus-cases/
======
blacksqr
Shorter: statistics are worthless

